# New to RV's, do all RV's handle terrible?



## hadalgo (Oct 13, 2015)

Over the weekend our family went to Tennessee, we rented a 2001 fleetwood bounder that was 37ft long with a triton v10.  Driving it seemed like it was grossly over weight and very under powered.  It rolled and swayed terribly and couldnt maintain highway speeds up most hills, not to mention mountains.  Wind and Semi trucks blew the thing all over the road also.

I am VERY interested in purchasing an RV and would like to know if there will be a night and day difference between a 2002-2007 larger tag axle diesel pusher.  I have been looking at possibly a beaver or monaco 42ft with a cummins ism or cat c12.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes night and day difference.  A 37 ft needs to be diesel IMO.  I have a 33 ft with V10 Ford and it is fine as far as power. I also have sway control so no problem with sway. A rental may not have had the sway control or proper tire pressure.  Are you used to driving trucks?  May have not been all that bad.    Just be sure to drib\ve any rv you plan on purchasing.  A 42 footer is not a car and will handle different.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on what you decide


----------



## C Nash (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes night and day difference. A 37 ft needs to be diesel IMO. I have a 33 ft with V10 Ford and it is fine as far as power. I also have sway control so no problem with sway. A rental may not have had the sway control or proper tire pressure. Are you used to driving trucks?    May have not been all that bad.    Just be sure to drib\ve any rv you plan on purchasing.   A 42 footer is not a car and will handle different.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on what you decide


----------



## C Nash (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes night and day difference. A 37 ft needs to be diesel IMO. I have a 33 ft with V10 Ford and it is fine as far as power. I also have sway control so no problem with sway. A rental may not have had the sway control or proper tire pressure. Are you used to driving trucks?    May have not been all that bad.    Just be sure to drib\ve any rv you plan on purchasing.   A 42 footer is not a car and will handle different.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on what you decide


----------



## C Nash (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes night and day difference. A 37 ft needs to be diesel IMO. I have a 33 ft with V10 Ford and it is fine as far as power. I also have sway control so no problem with sway. A rental may not have had the sway control or proper tire pressure. Are you used to driving trucks?    May have not been all that bad.    Just be sure to drib\ve any rv you plan on purchasing.   A 42 footer is not a car and will handle different.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on what you decide


----------

